# best way to lie at night?



## missT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi,
I am 28+ pg and I'm a little worried about how I should be lying in bed at night.
Last night the baby was kicking me all night, quite severly, and I was getting concerned that I might be sqashing it or something  I swapped sides all night but the baby kicked, punched or headered me whichever way I lay 
Normally, I love to feel it moving but it seemed a bit 'frantic' last night to be honest and I couldnt sleep for worrying I was squashing it or something. My sides did seem a bit sore whatever way I lay also.
I know this probably sounds crazy but it did concern me. I read somewhere that I should try and sleep on my left hand side because of the placenta?
Just need some reassurance that I am not squishing poor baby or the placenta when I'm on my side 
Thanks
T xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You won't squash your baby in any way when you are lying on your side.  It's maybe just feeling a bit annoyed that you moved so was letting you know!!    Its personality is coming through already!

Lying on yor left hand side can sometimes wake the baby up a bit more, as it gives some blood vessels more room.  It doesn't have any effect on the placenta though, as it is situated in different places on everyone.  Don't feel that you have to lie on your left side all the time though, just get to where you are comfy.  Even short periods on your back are ok at your gestation.

Hope you have a comfy night!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## missT (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks emilycaitlin,
I shall just ignore any temper tantrums tonight and lie on any side I choose  
I am so tired today I think I will sleep no matter what
Thank you
T xx


----------

